# Shocks and Bolt Action pens



## jaustin (Dec 10, 2013)

Didn't have much to do this weekend since everything broke the week before.
Only had 1 blank come apart and 1 tube come unglued when I had to disassemble one of the bolt actions.

Sister in law is supposed to come by and pick them and take them to her work and see if she can sell them.
Some of the woman have bought the bolt action pens in the past for their husbands that hunt.

Gold and Chrome shock with Stabilized Maple Burl

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG_0068_zpsed448393.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG_0069_zps0502aaa0.jpg
Gun metal and Chrome Shock Absorber with Cocobolo

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG_0067_zps17a57d90.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG_0066_zps77e9f193.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jaustin (Dec 10, 2013)

2 -Chrome Bolt Action with dyed red stabilized maple Burl

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG_0063_zps242257b8.jpg
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG_0062_zps04007846.jpg
Chrome Bolt Action and Corian

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG_0061_zpse16ff333.jpg
Chrome Bolt Action and stabilized Chola Cactus with metallic Black resin

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/IMG_0065_zps8a1847db.jpg
Chrome Bolt Action and Bethlehem olive wood

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 10, 2013)

Really like the Cholla Cactus !!! Nice work !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 10, 2013)

They all look great from here!
The chrome really goes great with that Corian blank.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 10, 2013)

How does that Cholla turn? I've seen the blanks but not tried any yet. Never thought about corian on a bolt action, just might do one myself, I've got a slab of 1 inch thick corian industrial counter top here somewhere....


----------



## jaustin (Dec 10, 2013)

I had some chipping or it was a void in the Cholla but went slow and easy,
Since I usually do a CA finish I kept adding some Ca to the chipping/void i had and continue.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 10, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> Really like the Cholla Cactus !!! Nice work !



Yeah, what he said ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 10, 2013)

Yup love the cholla as well... The corian one is interesting...

Do you sell many of the shock absorbers?


----------



## jaustin (Dec 11, 2013)

Never sold a shock absorber, gave the first one away, I bought the 3 pack kit from PSI when they first came out. These where the last 2 from that pack.

I don't like them to write with them. To me they are uncomfortable to use.
the spring hits right where the pen rest on your hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice pens!

Those shock absorber pens are not comfortable to write. I have one on my table at shows and it draws people in, but I have not sold one. I would not make another. Bolt action pens on the other hand are a big seller!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

